# Dimmer thermostat



## LolaRose (Jul 30, 2014)

I have been nosing at this site for a while now and decided to join.
I have two bearded dragons who are estimated 2 years old, they live in separate vivs. I am wanting to get a dimmer thermostat for them, I assume that I will need to get two due to them being in different vivs or can I get one that has more than one probe? or would I be able to just use a bulb dimmer for them as they have thermometer probes in their vivs anyway.

Thanks.

Additional info: Their vivs are three foot and they currently have a basking light of 40 watts and a Arcadia 10% UVB strip light.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

you can either get two dimmers or a microclimate prime 2 can be set to operate as two dimming thermostats in one box... it can also switch your uv lights on and off as well. : victory:


----------



## swellben (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi

i agree. a day and night dimming thermostat for each vivarium would work really well for you allowing the temp at night to drop and then rise again during the day so you don't need to worry.

the best one for you though is the prime 2 which does all of this but better.

all of these can be bought from us over at swell reptiles.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

or at Livefoodsbypost.co.uk :lol2:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

I always worry about running multiple vivs from a multiple Thermostat because if the unit fails, you lose heating control on both of your vivs. Should the unit need to be sent off for repair, that no heating control on either viv for a long period of time.

I would advise using separate Thermostats for each vivarium, this also allows you to move a vivarium independently should you need to move the vivarium to another room etc.

The Classic Habistat Dimming Thermostat or the Habistat Digital Dimming Thermostat would work perfect for what you want.

The Digital range also allows you to operate you UV light on a timer plus you can easily set a night time temperature drop.

All available at Scales and Fangs.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Haha, shameless! :lol2:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

tomcannon said:


> Haha, shameless! :lol2:


Haha I couldn't resist :2thumb:


----------



## BlindXX (Sep 16, 2011)

I also need to pick up a dimming thermostat over the next few weeks and have a question about either the Prime 1 or digital habistat. Both seem to have a timed socket and a dimming socket. I have 3 bulbs I wish to run, 2 uv (off the timed socket) and a basking bulb off the dimmer socket. Is the dimmer socket also on a timer or will I have to connect a separate timer to the dimming socket for the basking bulb?
Thanks


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

on the habistat the dimming channel is a day / night dimmer so you can set a night time drop and it will switch the heat lamp down to that temperature. No need for a timer, 

And on the Prime one, the heating channel can be set as a Day/night dimmer so you can set a night time temperature and it will drop the temperature down, you can also improve on this with a ramp time so the transition between day and night is smoother. For example you could tell it that you want the switch between day and night to take an hour instead of an instant temperature drop.

If you want to be really creative on the prime one you can set multi stage temperature timings so that it could be a certain temperature up until a certain time and then steps down to another temperature and so on.. you've got 8 different setpoints to play with,


----------



## BlindXX (Sep 16, 2011)

Apologies if this is a stupid question, but say I set the night time temp to 18c, if we have a particularly cold night, won't the light then come on on the small hours to heat the tank? I know that this should not happen due to tank and house insulation, but technically could this be the case? Also, add an aside, where should the thermostat probe be placed? I've read onions that cover all areas. I usually keep mine at the cool end get that right. The recent hot weather has played havoc with my temps as ambient temp in my flat has been around 28c! This caused the basking spot to be off a lot of the time, but meant my beardie didn't cook! Fortunately I'm moving to a bigger house in a couple of weeks so it will generally be cooler.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

yes that is what will happen, if you want the night time temp to stay at the ambient of the room you just set it for a really low temp so it never comes on. 

the probe is ideally located nearer the cold end


----------



## BlindXX (Sep 16, 2011)

OK. That's cleared it up for me. I think I will go for one of the digital thermostats in my new build. Thanks for the advice.


----------

